# When a contractor has too many expired permits



## jar546 (Feb 13, 2020)

We have a state statute that requires the BCO to determine how many expired permits a contractor is allowed before you can deny a new permit.

How many expired permits (even if a time limit) can a contractor have before you can legally reject a new permit?


----------



## ICE (Feb 13, 2020)

We do not keep track of that.  I doubt that we could deny a permit unless there were a state statute.


----------



## DMartin (Feb 13, 2020)

that would be up to the jurisdiction. nothing in code says there is a limit but if the contractor is not fulfilling on his projects he should not be allowed to pull more. you will end up with unsafe structures eventually because they are left uncompleted.


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 13, 2020)

Zoning in one jurisdiction prohibited another zoning compliance to be given unless any and all open permits were closed on a piece of property.


----------

